# Flame



## rdabpenman (Jan 1, 2014)

Box Elder Burl finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Satin WBOM Polyurethane to get that warm wood feel using my "Dipping Method".
Dressed in a 30 Cal Antique Brass Bolt Action.

Les


http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06488Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06480Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06495Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2014)

Really like the looks of this one !


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2014)

That looks sharp. are you stabilizing the burl at all? I just picked up about 75 pounds of BE Burl form a friend in 1x1x24 pieces, thinking about trying to dye some of it as well......


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 1, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> That looks sharp. are you stabilizing the burl at all? I just picked up about 75 pounds of BE Burl form a friend in 1x1x24 pieces, thinking about trying to dye some of it as well......



I haven't had to stabilize any of the BEB.

Les


----------



## longbeard (Jan 1, 2014)

Thats a sweet one right there Les, awesome.


Harry (i love flamed.....steak) M


----------

